# Finnian's official streaming and freebie thread. (streaming: offline)



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

*Im doing a freebie to warm up!*

here's the link to my stream, ;v;
offline.


freebies done lately


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

FWEEBEE!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe my OC Vrinda?  
Reference: [x]


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2015)

My ref is in my signature if you want to draw mine thanks!


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

may i please request my oc, Bambi?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?280590-draw-my-oc-pls-PAYING-DECENT

im sorry its so long but my refs are in there ;;


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

Do you see my avatar? DRAW HIM WITH A BODY!

He needs a tail and wings. AND A SWARD! A sword.


----------



## Timegear (Apr 8, 2015)

Could you draw my mayor? <:



Spoiler















Thanks !!


----------



## Montavely (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe do Julian? c:


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

:O


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

*screams bc finnian art is so good but then remembers that i'm in class*
ref-https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8788/16866394137_a94e0100ab_o.png

if you need non-fan art refs let me know


----------



## boujee (Apr 8, 2015)

My Wifey


Spoiler: wifu













Spoiler:  Reference










(?⚗৺⚗?)
Shh


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Draw me doing something sexy bb


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 8, 2015)

Please, if you can, draw Sarge. Your art is beautiful, and it would mean the world to my family and I.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

wooooooooh finny's arttttt
*throws my refs at you*
(they're in my siggy)
please consider my oc Keitara, thank you c:


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm probably late but if you want u can draw my bb's oc
[human form] [other form]
thanks!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Draw me doing something sexy bb



alwasy sexy pokemanz


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



so beautiful!!! ;3
thanks bb! <33

hope you like tito taco meat! ;D


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> wooooooooh finny's arttttt
> *throws my refs at you*
> (they're in my siggy)
> please consider my oc Keitara, thank you c:


----------



## Beardo (Apr 8, 2015)

http://missmattel.deviantart.com/art/Mary-Onette-reference-518425077

me please?


----------



## mob (Apr 8, 2015)

my oc destery? :3c [x]


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2015)

http://sta.sh/2f9w6j91oh6?edit=1
Maybe my OC? ouo


----------



## Keitara (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah you did Keitara!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It looks really awesome, thank you so much Finny


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> alwasy sexy pokemanz



Yes I'm just sexy when I exist tbh
Should draw me up a new avi
One that I can make 50 banners out of lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


>



OMG THAT IS SO FN CUTE


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



Thanks so much again Finnian, I'm honored ♡


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 8, 2015)

would you draw my mayor ?


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

THANK YOU GUYSSSS

- - - Post Merge - - -



bot said:


> my oc destery? :3c [x]








- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> http://missmattel.deviantart.com/art/Mary-Onette-reference-518425077
> 
> me please?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 8, 2015)

Feel free to do another for me so I can use it for my avatar, you don't need to include the hat ;-; I've fallen in love watching you draw people haha


----------



## mob (Apr 8, 2015)

ahh thank u
looks lovely. ^^


----------



## Montavely (Apr 8, 2015)

Montavely said:


> Maybe do Julian? c:



Oh dang, maybe instead of Julian could I request my mayor? I've been watching your live stream and I finally put some refs together.
Hope you'll consider c:


Spoiler


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

for hyogo the dong


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

Gee I wonder how I'm posting? Hacks maybe?

No really, that's fab bae.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

WHAT YOU BAK


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

i want free bees.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler:  free bee?


----------



## Beardo (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



THANK YOU BABE IT'S PERFECT


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> i want free bees.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



you are a free bee.


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 8, 2015)

This little cutie 





by the lovely Poppet ^^

or amethyst from SU 
if you'd like c:


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 8, 2015)

OMG ARE YOU STILL STREAMING? I WANNA JOIN D:


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

Yess she is!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 8, 2015)

OMG...I almost missed this!  

Do you think you do maybe do the character in my signature?  I would just love it!  <3


----------



## pengutango (Apr 8, 2015)

If you're still doing this, maybe one of my OCs? Think I can pop in for a few. 

*Adrianna* *[x]*
*Personality:* Charismatic, stubborn, mischievous, cunning, outspoken

*Madeleine* ] *[x]*
*Personality:* Energetic, adventurous, absentminded, sweet, logical

*Cameron:* *[x]*
*Personality:* Loyal, charming, friendly, impulsive, strong-willed

*Eliana: **[x]*
*3 view w/markings:* *[x]*


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Im still doing them, just slowly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> OMG...I almost missed this!
> 
> Do you think you do maybe do the character in my signature?  I would just love it!  <3


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Im still doing them, just slowly!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



She turned out so precious.    Thank you SO MUCH.  I love it.  <3


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

pengutango said:


> If you're still doing this, maybe one of my OCs? Think I can pop in for a few.
> 
> *Adrianna* *[x]*
> *Personality:* Charismatic, stubborn, mischievous, cunning, outspoken
> ...


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

ik im posting again but heres two refs of my mayor/oc:

[x][x]

thank you ;;


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

ik im posting again but heres two refs of my mayor/oc:

[x][x]

thank you ;;


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> This little cutie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvery (Apr 8, 2015)

Anyone from here, maybe? :3


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> ik im posting again but heres two refs of my mayor/oc:
> 
> [x][x]
> 
> thank you ;;


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

EACH ONE IS CUTER THAN THE LAST OMG


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



omg thank you ! ur art is so cute ;v;


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



Ty! So lovely c:


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Anyone from here, maybe? :3








- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> EACH ONE IS CUTER THAN THE LAST OMG



POST A REQUEST BB

- - - Post Merge - - -

im only gonna do like one or two more, so psot if you want one!


----------



## boujee (Apr 8, 2015)

I redit my post but seeing this glory is good enough


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

where the bees at


----------



## Alvery (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



Aww, it's so cute! ovo Thank you so much!  (by the way, would you mind colouring the middle part of his fringe darker, like his ears? /shot XD If not, s'fine!)


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> where the bees at


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



masterpiece


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



i can't beelieve it!

- - - Post Merge - - -


requesting this guy beefore everyone else


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 8, 2015)

FFFFFF OK IM REQUESTING!!!

Pick one of my babies, Aaliyah or Juchin:



Spoiler







edit: eff you jpeg for ruining my colors T^T


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> POST A REQUEST BB



HNNG OKAY DRAW ME
http://i.imgur.com/AXkugRR.jpg
My computer is so damn slow rip


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> My Wifey
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wifu
> ...








- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> HNNG OKAY DRAW ME
> http://i.imgur.com/AXkugRR.jpg
> My computer is so damn slow rip



cutie


----------



## Alvery (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


>


100000000/10
Such beauty XD


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

Alvery said:


> 100000000/10
> Such beauty XD



beeauty**


----------



## tomothy (Apr 8, 2015)

wanna draw me zuko lmao

sexy

even sexier


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> HNNG OKAY DRAW ME
> http://i.imgur.com/AXkugRR.jpg
> My computer is so damn slow rip



utopiaJ called you hot


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> utopiaJ called you hot



Nuuu pls I'm ugleh af


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> HNNG OKAY DRAW ME
> http://i.imgur.com/AXkugRR.jpg
> My computer is so damn slow rip



hey behbeh





- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Nuuu pls I'm ugleh af



she called you jailbait then i told her that you're 18 and she said YES LEGAL


sorry utopia

- - - Post Merge - - -

OKAY ONE MORE


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Nuuu pls I'm ugleh af



To be exact I said: "Whoa who's the jailbait?" then Finny said you were legal XD. Then my bf rolled his eyes at me.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

you skipped mine 

- - - Post Merge - - -

you left me beehind


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> hey behbeh



BRB USING THIS FOR EVERYTHING
THX BB <3



UtopiaJ said:


> To be exact I said: "Whoa who's the jailbait?" then Finny said you were legal XD. Then my bf rolled his eyes at me.



Yeah I'm turning 19 in May xD
How you doin'~


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

IM SORRY BBS

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## tomothy (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> IM SORRY BBS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



gAH THANKS SO MUCH HE'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 8, 2015)

theyre all adorable <3333


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

CHRIPO DISAPPEARED FROM MY STREAM AND DINDT COME BAKC SIFHJUIJHGVCVGHIOIJHVC CVJOP


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Yeah I'm turning 19 in May xD
> How you doin'~


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> you skipped mine
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you left me beehind



sorry beb
its rushed becsaue i need to go pick my fiance up from work




but s vs. w is awesome


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Loved your stream! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 8, 2015)

sorry hon ive been really busy setting up my comp ):


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

its okay bb i forgive you

and yes it was way fun!~


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

thanks for streaming fin bb <3


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

*cries bc i think i saw my ref there for a sec on your stream* i loved watching you draw, hope i get to catch another stream soon!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> *cries bc i think i saw my ref there for a sec on your stream* i loved watching you draw, hope i get to catch another stream soon!



Ill probably draw you soon!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 8, 2015)

I knew your stream would be popular ^^


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Ill probably draw you soon!



thank you!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh hello


----------



## Peebers (Apr 9, 2015)

MEEEEE?   ; W ; OH PLEASE GREAT FINNIAN //bows 

sorry for the c r a p p y picture


----------



## Montavely (Apr 9, 2015)

omg yes I have another chance 


Spoiler










i was praying that you'd do mine on ur last stream, hope you'll consider me  c,:


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Oh hello



oh hello pokenats


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 9, 2015)

hey bought another oc now to go along with Anana, would you like to draw her?
Her name is poppy
Thanks for considering :3


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

i was boiling eggs and all three eggs cracked while boiling them sigh


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 9, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> *screams bc finnian art is so good but then remembers that i'm in class*
> ref-https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8788/16866394137_a94e0100ab_o.png
> 
> if you need non-fan art refs let me know



maybe my mayor? ahh thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## tobi! (Apr 9, 2015)

that's eggciting


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> that's eggciting



very eggciting
did you get that freebie i did for you yesterday

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> maybe my mayor? ahh thanks for the opportunity!



can i do her without the hat bb?


----------



## tobi! (Apr 9, 2015)

yeah i hung it on my fridge !!


----------



## peachesandicecream (Apr 9, 2015)

Can you do the one in my sig please! She also has a straw hat <3


----------



## boujee (Apr 9, 2015)

i really love this site
now your thread is fab


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

Montavely said:


> omg yes I have another chance
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i left off the head thing ;v;


----------



## pengutango (Apr 9, 2015)

So much flow~ :O


----------



## Montavely (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i left off the head thing ;v;



ASDFGDA oh my lord its amazing thank u so much im like crying right now


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

Montavely said:


> ASDFGDA oh my lord its amazing thank u so much im like crying right now



she's been finnified.
big eyes, small nose, round face and big lips.
that's all  can draw.


IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

That is gorgeous omg


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> That is gorgeous omg



just like you bb


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> just like you bb



OMG PLS


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> OMG PLS



u r 2 hott 4 me


----------



## Keitara (Apr 9, 2015)

Montavely said:


> ASDFGDA oh my lord its amazing thank u so much im like crying right now



omg ughfhefhdf 
my favorite piece of all your stuff finny *o*


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

Keitara said:


> omg ughfhefhdf
> my favorite piece of all your stuff finny *o*



ur my fav ;v;


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> very eggciting
> did you get that freebie i did for you yesterday
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



((sorry for the uber late reply)) but sure! i have a version of her with just a bun- do you want refs for that?


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ((sorry for the uber late reply)) but sure! i have a version of her with just a bun- do you want refs for that?



yes pls!


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 9, 2015)

these are kinda old but here! [x] [x] [x] [x]


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

streaming lol


----------



## EvilKoopa (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's a reference for my mayor


Spoiler: Ref here ^^ 








identical to signature one but oh well -_-'


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

EvilKoopa said:


> Here's a reference for my mayor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref here ^^
> ...


----------



## EvilKoopa (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



This is amazing! Glad I got to see you draw it too ^^ tysm!!!!


----------



## Montavely (Apr 9, 2015)

***Finnian said to tell everyone her internet is not loading and streaming is now paused*​*


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

Her internet is going bonkers again.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

ONLINE
TALKS A GENTLEMAN
LIKE WHNE YOU WER YOUNGVHUBHBGBH
I SAID HE DOESNT LOOKA  THING LIKE JESUS


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ONLINE
> TALKS A GENTLEMAN
> LIKE WHNE YOU WER YOUNGVHUBHBGBH
> I SAID HE DOESNT LOOKA  THING LIKE JESUS



eep i would so watch but i'm on mobile and checking everything before sleep ;v; have a good night! ((or a good day wherever you live!))


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 9, 2015)

idk if u'll even accept me again but here we go i guess

http://i.imgur.com/Jua2sCj.jpg

dress:

http://40.media.tumblr.com/45a58637206c37af15e39a9552ff9fa4/tumblr_mocn32cK0o1sntq2bo1_400.jpg

wind up thing on back c:
http://40.media.tumblr.com/3cbf589194e4dc85a1ba73669c0740a3/tumblr_mocn32cK0o1sntq2bo2_400.jpg


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 9, 2015)

uGh i cant watch the stream any more ;; curse u sydney


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

Freebies for watchers only wow discrimination rip


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 10, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Freebies for watchers only wow discrimination rip



ur just jealous


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Freebies for watchers only wow discrimination rip



wow nat
bb ill draw u something


----------



## pengutango (Apr 10, 2015)

pengutango said:


> If you're still doing this, maybe one of my OCs? Think I can pop in for a few.
> 
> *Adrianna* *[x]*
> *Personality:* Charismatic, stubborn, mischievous, cunning, outspoken
> ...



Just reposting, like you said~


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 10, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> ur just jealous



I am jealous cuz my computer won't load streams
I wanna see Finnian IN ACTION



Finnian said:


> wow nat
> bb ill draw u something



No bb you've done enough for me
Was just like saying n stuff


----------



## Allycat (Apr 10, 2015)

kinda very obsessed


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 10, 2015)

Can you just do a little headshot of my mayor for an avatar? Thank you if you do!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 10, 2015)

Wa some ref. Pick any of the four.



Spoiler:  






Spoiler: Katy













Spoiler: Stefan (Feel free to do the wings!)










Spoiler: Angel Wings








Angel Wings Ref

















Spoiler: Mayor Katy








Note, the shoes in the ref are actually the white leather shoes, not the white patent shoes!







Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By Mturtle





By computertrash





By Donacabana








Spoiler: Mitzi


----------



## Allycat (Apr 10, 2015)

I will include this wonderful picture of my friends mayor because my friend is cool and i love her and blue sunsets

consideration is appreciated and huggable and blue sunsets


Spoiler


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 10, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I am jealous cuz my computer won't load streams
> I wanna see Finnian IN ACTION
> 
> 
> ...


 
same here tbh my iPad wont load ****


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

.>.>
those are boobs


----------



## Allycat (Apr 10, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I will include this wonderful picture of my friends mayor because my friend is cool and i love her and blue sunsets
> 
> consideration is appreciated and huggable and blue sunsets
> 
> ...



I should be sleeping........... but this is better


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

Bump agian lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 10, 2015)

Omg so much Finnian action lately


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

lol im gay lol i should probably stop being gay and get a life lol


----------



## Peebers (Apr 10, 2015)

hh if you dont mind im joining the stream  ; v;


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Too much to do ATM to watch.  

But check my siggy.  

Kimber's bday present was the bomb.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 10, 2015)

Imma come and watch u :3


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 10, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> FFFFFF OK IM REQUESTING!!!
> 
> Pick one of my babies, Aaliyah or Juchin:
> 
> ...



*cough cough*


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

lol workign on freebies


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 10, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> idk if u'll even accept me again but here we go i guess
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Jua2sCj.jpg
> 
> ...



//looks around nervously


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 10, 2015)

ah i really wish i could make it but im camping out at the mall for a couple hours  if you'd consider my mayor i'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 10, 2015)

but I can't watch the stream so.. I guess I don't qualify ;;


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> *cough cough*


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 10, 2015)

Finnian said:


>



*jaw drops*


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Holy crap.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 10, 2015)

Finnian-ified


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Finnian-ified



pokemanz breasts


----------



## Allycat (Apr 10, 2015)

ur a peachie dear


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for streaming, finny! <3


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 10, 2015)

did join me crash ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oH I was looking at refs ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank 4 stream c:


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks for the stream, it was so cool to see you draw again!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 11, 2015)

Posting so I can be Subbed ~


----------

